# New over 40 member.



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Hoping there are other over 40 members like myself to share insight and tips.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi mate and welcome


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Benhur said:


> Hoping there are other over 40 members like myself to share insight and tips.


hi mate im 40 in 2 months does that count :laugh:

and welcome by the way :thumbup1:


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Right on and thank you.


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

My pic doesn't come up anyone know why?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Benhur said:


> My pic doesn't come up anyone know why?


have you uploaded it correctly under "User CP" at the top; is it in the right format?


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes did both. It shows in my profile but not here.


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

welcome abboard mate


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks topgun


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

hows training going bud?


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

pretty good here. how about you?


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

its good pal. just booked up enough courage to start a journal. should do the same mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Benhur said:


> Yes did both. It shows in my profile but not here.


Welcome to ukm.

You need to upload a picture under the "edit avatar". After doing this it will show up when you post


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

welcome:thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, GG and me are the same age ....................but I only feel about 39 :thumb:


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

will do


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

right on.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome mate

Whats your training history?


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

ok thanks zeus it worked. doh


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Welcome mate
> 
> Whats your training history?


Have been lifting on and off for years. How about you?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Similar, present stretch is around 3 1/2 years, plenty of info on here, not too many

d1cks either:whistling:

Hows your diet/routine? I'm amazed at how much I've learnt on this forum tbh

Some good guys and some great bbers = lots of good info:thumbup1:


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

TopGun said:


> its good pal. just booked up enough courage to start a journal. should do the same mate





tel3563 said:


> Similar, present stretch is around 3 1/2 years, plenty of info on here, not too many
> 
> d1cks either:whistling:
> 
> ...


excellent. my routine is a standard 4 day split with 2 or 3 off. every few months i switch up the muscle groups. diet is nothing to mention just i am careful what i eat. my present stretch is 2 years. hope not to fall out of training again but **** happens.


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Similar, present stretch is around 3 1/2 years, plenty of info on here, not too many
> 
> d1cks either:whistling:
> 
> ...


yeah, from what i see it is a decent and serious group. glad i found this site.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome to ukm


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

you guys rock thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## stephie34 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello x x


----------



## barryd (Nov 26, 2009)

welcome mate.


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

barryd said:


> welcome mate.


thanks barry.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Hiya youngun, 49 here and still going strong. Welcome to the board


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

xzx said:


> Hiya youngun, 49 here and still going strong. Welcome to the board


Right on!


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I was 47 on Thursday... 

Wecome.... :bounce:


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Nelson said:


> I was 47 on Thursday...
> 
> Wecome.... :bounce:


Happy birthday Nelson.


----------



## ValJ (Aug 24, 2009)

*Hiya*

*
*

*
Hope you get lots from the forum * :thumb:

*
*

*
Val x*


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

50 next year bro,think its time for a caravan and a greenhouse,ha


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

vetran said:


> 50 next year bro,think its time for a caravan and a greenhouse,ha


caravan and a greenhouse? i don't get it.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

sizar said:


> welcome mate


thanks sizar


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Welcome to the site mate, nice to have more members of the over 40's age group. I am 54 and by no means the eldest on this site, so you have a good few years to catch up with us yet lol.


right on gg.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Benhur said:


> caravan and a greenhouse? i don't get it.


need to fcuk this ass/gym buisness off and opt for a more sedentry lifestyle,lol.


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

vetran said:


> need to fcuk this ass/gym buisness off and opt for a more sedentry lifestyle,lol.


got it. but the grass is always greener on the other side or so im told.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

welcome mate, i am 48 and a sexual tyranasauras rex!!!


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Kezz said:


> welcome mate, i am 48 and a sexual tyranasauras rex!!!


thanks kezzrex.


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Down and out for a month or so.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

welcome, 49 going to 50 next Sept here


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

stavmangr said:


> welcome, 49 going to 50 next Sept here


thank you and right on stavmangr.


----------



## tob0127 (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you like pearl jewelry?I like it very muck!


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

i dont get it


----------

